# Purlple SpecV



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)




----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Lavender. Not my taste.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

die APC die!!!!

hehe


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

haha, one word: wow.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Its a nice car but I just don't dig their color choice or rear wing


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

looks like a giant Barney Doll....with a nissan logo


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Silvspec86 said:


> *looks like a giant Barney Doll....with a nissan logo *


Naah, more like an easter egg with an engine,  .


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

Hideous!


----------

